# School Choices...



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have an important question to ask. I am looking for a little help. I am about to embark on my journey to become a good, Great dog trainer. With that said I have done some research and made a few phone calls. I wanted to know in your opinion what would the top Three to Five Schools be for learning to be a dog trainer? I saw a poll on here before and was somewhat confused. Micheal Ellis was far and away the choice as a place/person to learn from. I didn't however understand why. The second school, Tom Rose, was well behind. When I researched the schools Tom Rose looked like it was the real deal. All the way down to making you purchase the dog that you train to certify and graduate with. Sort of like a built in incentive to take things seriously or you waste your investment. Plus they have, according to their site, requirements based on current established tests (AKC, SHUTZ) that you must pass in order to graduate. Anyway, my research so far has lead me to The Micheal Ellis School, Tom Rose, Tarheel Canine, StarMark Academy and National Canine. All info will be both helpful and appreciated. Please feel free to elaborate as you give your opinions and explain why you feel that way. Thank you all in advance. I appreciate it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think your best bet is to communicate with the schools directly, and with graduates, privately...that is just me though.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If I had the time and money I would definitely make the effort to go across the country to Michael Ellis and I live 25 - 30 mins from TR. 
I know nothing about the others you mentioned.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> If I had the time and money I would definitely make the effort to go across the country to Michael Ellis and I live 25 - 30 mins from TR.
> I know nothing about the others you mentioned.


+1


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

Why is that for the reply that lives near Tom Rose and the +1?:?:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

A good friend of mine went to Tom Rose.

Immediately out of school he got a job dealing with detection and security dogs, making around 40K, he did this for a couple years and also trained obedience and protection at a couple different facilities, on the weekends, then he signed on as a contractor overseas and is doing his second tour at just over 100k a year. He is I think 24 yrs old and has a fantastic knowledge of dogs and training dogs and has put himself in a great position in life, he attributes his ability to do that because of his attendance at Tom Rose's school. Once he is done taking contracts he will be training and selling dogs himself.

Going to any school does not mean you will have success if you choose to make a career out of dogs. Whatever you choose, learn well, participate in everything you can and work hard, and always try to expand your knowledge. There are several good schools out there...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

imo the road to become a great dog trainer starts with how well you can understand how a dog thinks, how they make decisions, what makes em tick, etc etc

maybe a school will teach you that; maybe not

after you understand dogs you have to start making them DO things...that requires a dog ...duh //lol//
- the more the better...one dog will only teach you about that particular dog...if you get lucky ... you get lucky, and it's relatively easy ... if your goals are low

also you never said what kind of trainer you want to be, except a "great" one 

if you want to train dogs that BITE, you need to get on the receiving end sooner or later, so if you are going that route you could simply join a club without a dog and offer yourself as cannon fodder. every club needs targets and you can learn a lot that way because the helpers and the other dogs will be teaching you...or you will give up and find out it's not your thing...obviously you should be constantly trying to improve your skills while doing this, and i would assume any good school would include this if it was a school that deals with any type of protection or bite sport

guess i'm leaning towards a club even tho it may be hard for you to judge whether it is a good one or not...but if everyone is happy and dogs are getting titled, it's probably good enuff for starters and cheaper than an expensive live in school

but if you have enuff time and money there are PLENTY of world class trainers that will work with you 

so now you are on the way to becoming a trainer...after you have developed your consistent system, to hit that "greatness" level you need to be able to make it look easy and effortless 

good luck and keep us posted of your progress


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

Thank you, I will definite keep things posted. I did a seminar on Decoying and had a great time. It is something else to have a dog coming at you knowing it is gonna bite. I got quite the rush, really enjoyed it. I would like to do it all but figure to work mostly on obedience and keep the protection work for my personal goals.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Clarence Pierre said:


> Why is that for the reply that lives near Tom Rose and the +1?:?:



+1 indicates that they agree.
Terrasita also lives in the same area.


----------



## Kristi Molina (Oct 1, 2012)

Michael ellis is a great trainer. His classes are awesome. But aimed more toward sport. For an actual career I would choose Tom rose. I know of several graduates doing very well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Have you trained dogs before, or is this an entirely new experience?


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

I know a few ppl that have gone to the Ellis school for dog trainers and 1 that went to Tom Rose. I would def go to Tom Rose. Like said before seems like ellis is geared more twoards sport ppl.


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

It is basically new. I am/have been pretty active with my dog training with the group that I train with. They are good and always give me more stuff to learn. My dog is pretty receptive to everything so it is self motivating and therapeutic at the same time.


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

I have also done some beginner decoy work which is the best. I get a rush doing it. It is something I wish I had got involved with earlier. It is like a calling to me. I actually look forward to the dogs making contact and working them. Plus it is free exercise to l boot!


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I interned at Tarheel Canine's dog training school. I came away with new knowledge and new approaches and got to put my hands on a CRAP TON of dogs which is great for experience.

If you would like to ask me specific questions about Tarheel K9, feel free to send me a private message on here.


----------

